# Drupal Vs. Joomla



## emonem (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem geeigentem open source CMS.
Habe schon viel über Joomla/Mambo im Netz gelesen. Es soll Anfängerfreundlich und
sehr populär sein. Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen das Joomla immer noch auf ein
Tabellenlayout aufbaut und somit nicht Barrierfrei ist. 
Nun hab ich auch viel über Drupal gelesen und diejenigen die es benutzen sollen 
hiervon auch sehr begeistert sein. Allerdings ist die Community noch eher gering.
Typo3 kommt für mich momentan nicht in betracht da es zu komplex und schwierig
sein soll.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit beiden CMSystemen. Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen? 
Wie lange ist die Einarbeitungszeit? Welches ist einfacher zu bedienen?
Wie groß ist der Funktionsumfang (Module/ PlugIns)?
Ich erstelle grade eine Seite für einen bekannten der ohne großen Aufwand und ohne
HTML Kenntnise den Content zukünftig selbstständig austauschen soll.
Aber das System sollte neben der Verwaltung von kleinen statischen Seiten auch größere
Portale Verwalten können. 


Würde mich über Infos und Meinungen freuen

Gruß


----------



## josDesign (19. Juli 2006)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, aber ein Kumpel und ich haben eine Communityseite mit Drupal aufgebaut. Ich wollte Mambo, er Drupal... gut, ich hab nachgegeben.

DIe Community von Drupal ist wirklich gering, desshalb empfehle ich dir Joomla oder Mambo, oder was in diese Richtung...

Liebe Grüße
jos


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Also meine persönliche Meinung: Ich mag Mambo/Joomla nicht - das mal vorweg.
Aber in puncto Barrierefreiheit hängt das bei fast allen CMS mit dem Template zusammen. Man kann auch bei Joomla ein CSS-basiertes Template erstellen. 
Der Vorteil ist, derzeit kann man noch aus beiden Communities schöpfen, weil sich die beiden (Mambo und Joomla) noch kaum auseinanderentwickelt haben. Und Erweiterungen gibts einige. Der Einarbeitungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen, ich hab schon kurz nach dem ersten Download ein eigenes (wenn auch sehr karges  ) Template zustandegebracht. Die Joomla-Dokumentation finde ich derzeit noch etwas schwach, aber daran wird ja gearbeitet.
Zu Drupal kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber eine kleine Community wäre für mich ein k.o.-Kriterium.
lg


----------



## raman_g (19. September 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade OpenSouceCMS rechachiert und evaluiert, und mich dabei für Drupal entschieden. Für mich war auch ein k.o. Kriterium eine kleine Community. Die Drupal Community ist nach meine Infos nicht mehr klein und wächst rasch. ZB. wurde auf opensourcecms Drupal von 6420 bewertet. Zum Vergleich Typo3 von 4583 und Joomla von 3875. Dies ist zumindes ein Zeichen, dass die Community nicht sehr klein sein kann. Auch wird im WikiPedia von einer starken Online Community gesprochen. Naja wie stark sie wirklich ist, wird sich zeigen. 

Joomla aus Security Gründen ausgeschieden. Wenn man US-CERT Securtiy Alerts etwas beobachtet, so kommen jede Woche mehrer Meldungen im Bezug auf Joomla/Manbo und entsprechenden Extentions.


----------



## replay_ (22. Juni 2007)

drupalcenter.de <- die community ist groß genug, auch wenn man kein englisch versteht gibts deutschsprachige foren!


----------

